# NT political stances



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm curious to see if there are any trends.

Personally, I'm more to the middle, but that is just what I tell myself to feel good at night. I'm more liberal than anything else.


----------



## Hapalo (Sep 4, 2011)

I like your avatar.
Where i live most people would consider me more right-winged. In the USA or UK i think i would be in the middle.


----------



## LadyIrime (Jun 6, 2011)

I really don't care for either political party, they both frustrate me equally. I tend to agree with whatever policy makes the most logical senseto me. This considered, I agree with more things on the Reoublican platform, mainly issues concerning the economy, industry & infrastructure; but I agree with many of the Democrat views on social & environmental issues.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm on the far-left, personally.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

<10char>
This:


Gina Alawaye said:


> *I really don't care for either political party, they both frustrate me equally*. I tend to agree with whatever policy makes the most logical senseto me.


----------



## thunder999 (Oct 15, 2010)

I have aspects of both sides, but consider every political viewpoint I have seen flawed, I have however come up with my own view on how everything should work.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

thunder999 pretty much summed up my political stance as well.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Nah, probably not; this is definitely encouraged here.


----------



## Magnificent Bastard (Sep 22, 2010)

Whatever political system/philosophy works the best for everyone.


----------



## placeholder (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm really happy to see that the INTPs that voted were unanimously not conservative.


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

I voted "middle," as I am mostly libertarian. But if I have taken into consideration several politically-charged factors when considering this: in the short-run and even the "middle-run," countries thrive both socially and economically when social reform is kept _outside_ of welfare programs, while countries which begin redistribution of wealth via these programs and their taxation end up collapsing economically (and this can cause rather strong social regression as well).

I realize that not everyone would share these views. I intend to get around (one of these days) to writing an article on economic systems and their effects.

The _problem_ is that economics gets tied up with politics too frequently. The "right vs left" argument is too shallow to assimilate so simply; the right doesn't usually believe in _restricting_ or _lessening_ the social _effects_ which social programs entail, but rather removing the high government expenditures and focusing on reducing the budget. Unfortunately, they also come with frequent religious restrictions that are highly frustrating and without logic (unless one consider "God told me to" as logic).

Inversely the "left" sees the short-term benefits of pushing welfare programs through: heightened "socioeconomic standings," better opportunities for the "less fortunate," and potentially more economic equality. The problem is that even if these benefits _do _occur, the cost is rather extreme. When economic environments become less business-friendly (when taxes or other restrictions are increased on the business), the businesses will begin to go elsewhere or the entrepreneurs tend to apply their creativity in other ways.

Socially speaking I'm highly liberal: I believe in a government which does not involve spirituality or any gods, that does not restrict social freedoms (i.e. drugs, abortion, equal opportunity, etc.)

Economically speaking I'm highly conservative: I believe the government's primary responsibility in taxation is to provide for the military/police and a judicial system, and pretty much all else is secondary to the economic needs of the country.

I believe the _reason_ the United States has led the world in social reform and positive social change is primarily due to the opportunistic (capitalistic) environment it has provided its citizens.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm from a super-conservative place, so I seem very left-oriented. Truthfully I'm probably in the middle.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm a moderate, but that means the conservatives will call me a leftist.

I'm pro-choice but prefer abortion to be as rare as possible.

I support same-sex marriage and would like all marriages to be stable, secure, committed, and enduring.

I support taking initiative, working hard for oneself, making one's own success, but also acknowledge that some people have gotten a pretty raw deal and we're all still part of a community that has to look out for the disadvantaged.

I support people having their own beliefs while respecting the beliefs of others, and no particular religion having dominance in the public sphere, while yet reinforcing that there are values common to many faiths that help communities cling together and support all members in their pursuit of fulfillment and productivity.

I don't like it when people are forced to do anything, and yet if someone is set on exploiting others and/or taking without contributing, then there has to be a minimum set of rules in place to prevent the system from collapsing, so that everyone can benefit.


----------



## traceur (Jan 19, 2012)

what would a liberterian economical-conservative who believes in the right to unionize and is pro-abortions and pro-stemcell research and anti-censorship and anti-war and anti-drugwar but pro open immigration policies vote for in the US? even ron paul doesn't really fit the bill a 100%...

i think your idea to check corrolation between typology and politics would work a lot better if we did it on an issue to issue basis.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 21, 2010)

Gina Alawaye said:


> I really don't care for either political party, they both frustrate me equally. I tend to agree with whatever policy makes the most logical senseto me. This considered, I agree with more things on the Reoublican platform, mainly issues concerning the economy, industry & infrastructure; but I agree with many of the Democrat views on social & environmental issues.


Social issues like abortion, drug legalization, same-sex marriage, etc. are all interesting but at the end of the day the only thing that really matters is money. The most valuable part of society by miles is that of an entrepreneur creating jobs, creating wealth, and sustaining a good standard of living. I hate government because it does nothing. I usually do not respect government workers as leaders in the first place plus we pay for all of their costs. So, I consider myself fiscally extremely right-wing. I want a smaller government whose dollars are not thirty-percent wasted. Socially, I want freedom of all forms, and thus can relate to your frustrations. If I were more idealistic I would probably vote NDP (I am Canadian) or not vote at all. Alas, the Conservative party carries the only feasible economic value.


----------



## Ngg (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm more left leaning, but above all I just think the political system in the US is screwed up. Massive lobbying and financing from corporations (hello PACs) incentivize politicians to make decisions that are not good for the long-term wealth of the country, especially the middle class which supports the economy. The bailout was bullshit - how can capitalism function properly if some companies are not allowed to go bankrupt? 'Too big to fail' should have never come about in the first place, thank you Glass Steagal act. 
Also, most presidential candidates this year are _supremely _stupid, so the thought of any of them getting into power is terrifying. I consider politicians opportunists above all, with a minority of actual humanists/visionaries.


----------



## Draco (Feb 2, 2012)

I consider myself slightly to the left, and in my head : a social-liberal (aka a left-liberal or liberal socialist).

Leftist people call me right-wing however, and those on the right call me a communist.

Just indicates to me I must be on the right track


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Dupree said:


> Social issues like abortion, drug legalization, same-sex marriage, etc. are all interesting but at the end of the day the only thing that really matters is money. The most valuable part of society by miles is that of an entrepreneur creating jobs, creating wealth, and sustaining a good standard of living. I hate government because it does nothing. I usually do not respect government workers as leaders in the first place plus we pay for all of their costs. So, I consider myself fiscally extremely right-wing. I want a smaller government whose dollars are not thirty-percent wasted. Socially, I want freedom of all forms, and thus can relate to your frustrations. If I were more idealistic I would probably vote NDP (I am Canadian) or not vote at all. Alas, the Conservative party carries the only feasible economic value.


I loosely agree here, fiscally I'd agree that conservatives probably aren't as spend thrifts as the other alternatives, but the package they sell themselves through contains so much garbage I can't possibly endorse such a party, but the only other party(ies) I'd identify with don't give a damn about the huge amount of debt and problems we'd face under their policies.

Also, I don't agree with the 'are you left or right' debate, those two terms are so ridiculously loaded that I typically refuse to choose when people discuss in these terms, I just find that it's not helpful at all to limit the debate at that.


----------



## TAHTGUY (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm leftish, socialistic, liberal.


----------



## JayDubs (Sep 1, 2009)

Hmm.... so NTPs tend to lean left, while NTJs (mostly) go everywhere else - right/moderate/libertarian? Interesting, but oddly unsurprising.


----------

